# EMT National Exam - What's a better study site?



## tmastrino (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to pass the EMT National on the first try - I have three weeks to make sure I am prepared.

Looking into a one month membership from EMT-national-training.com OR a membership with EMTPrep.com.

Which site is better? Are they about the same? Or are there are other suggestions?


----------



## KAL (Jan 19, 2014)

tmastrino said:


> I want to pass the EMT National on the first try - I have three weeks to make sure I am prepared.
> 
> Looking into a one month membership from EMT-national-training.com OR a membership with EMTPrep.com.
> 
> Which site is better? Are they about the same? Or are there are other suggestions?


 
Are you taking the EMT-B test or AEMT?


----------



## sutclifj908 (Jan 28, 2014)

*emtprep*

I would highly suggest emtprep.com failed my first time got the membership and passes after studying on site for 20 hours.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 28, 2014)

Personally, too many make the EMT test out to be harder than it usually is. If your able to review your textbook objectives (located at the front of each chapter) and answer those; chances are you will pass. 

Remember, the NREMT examination is not written from any commercialized textbook; rather from the NHTSA EMT curriculum and AHA CPR etc (which textbooks get their information from). 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have not used any of the other resources that most people recommend so I cannot comment on those.
However, I am a big fan of the Navigate Test Prep app and recommend it to everybody preparing for the test.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/navi...606535337?mt=8

The app is free and you get 10 questions from each domain. You can buy all 600+ questions for $30 or buy each domain individually (Oddly enough, sometimes it is cheaper to buy them individually, the prices vary from $1.99 to $4.99 for some reason).

The reason this app is so helpful is that after you answer each question, it explains the thinking behind each answer; why the right answer was best and why the others weren't. It helps you to process the concepts behind the questions. There is an assumption that your knowledge is pretty solid, but it will help to highlight areas that you are weak. Once you figure those out, bust out your book and read that section over.

Also, it is not a monthly subscription, it is always with you and is SUPER user friendly. If you've got 15 mins of down time, whip out your phone and answer 25 questions. I am always using it as a refresher.

All levels of EMS are represented (EMR thru Medic) and each set of questions can be bought as an in-app purchase.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Get some experience...never hurts.*

If you are able, in your state, to get some experience riding on a rig and doing the job I found that helps.  I was able to get my state license and then spent 8 months working with my rescue crew and riding with an EMT-P with 30 years experience 1-2 days a week. Passed first shot out of the gate.  Not sure if you could do this in every state though.


----------



## tmastrino (Jan 29, 2014)

kal said:


> are you taking the emt-b test or aemt?



emt-b


----------



## ccoop (Jan 30, 2014)

nationalregistrystudyguide.com

best one for $40 its not only a study guide but when you finish the chapters it will show you your strengths and weaknesses, and what you need to study.


----------



## mrbishop (Feb 4, 2014)

I used a simple app for my phone called "EMT Review +"  and reviewed my book. Don't over do it. If you did well in your classes you will do fine on the NREMT exam.


----------

